# Aqueon LED Light - Opinions?



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm thinking of upgrading the fluorescent light that came with my Aqueon 36 bow front. I'm thinking of getting the Aqueon LED modular. I especially like the idea of a moon glow feature as I'm frequently up late at night and would like to enjoy my aquarium at that time. If anyone is already using this set up, would you recommend?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

These would be better.
LED 36" 600 Aquarium Light Freshwater Tropical Fish Single Bright 90 100 Cm | eBay
LED Pent 36" Timer Aquarium Light Freshwater 190X 20W Tropical Fish Tetra 90 Cm | eBay
LED 36" Hi Lumen LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Tropical Fish Tetra Cichlid 90 Cm | eBay


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I have this one on my 55 i love it. MARINELAND Single Bright LED Lighting System i set it on my 46 bowfront and it just didnt have the power to get the light to the bottom of the tank. most of these cheaper LED lightswont beable to do this. The aqueon can have additional bars hooked up to it but then your looking at over $100 for a light. If I'm spending that $$ on a light I'm going with this one Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA $120 maybe cheaper depending on where you order it from. I have read nothing but good things about this light. Plus it has some really awesome features.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for giving me some things to check into! I'm such a novice!


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

That is a SWEET light! k:


Nave said:


> If I'm spending that $$ on a light I'm going with this one Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA $120 maybe cheaper depending on where you order it from. I have read nothing but good things about this light. Plus it has some really awesome features.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was looking at these for my 35g Marineland Double Bright LED Aquarium Lights, Aquarium LED Lighting for Sale Online | PetSolutions


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I hear good things about the double bright as well most people that have em like em


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Another newbie question... if I were to get a light like the ones mentioned above do they hover atop the clear plastic panel that is currently under my fluorescent light (between the light and the water)?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most the marineland lights really SUCK if you want to grow plants.WITHOUT LOOKING I'LL BET ANY AND ALL OF RM RECOMENDATIONS ARE BETTER AND MORE AFFORDABLE!
Oh yeah!I have one marineland LED (and 18 aquariums that have leds!)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Chellebelle007 said:


> Another newbie question... if I were to get a light like the ones mentioned above do they hover atop the clear plastic panel that is currently under my fluorescent light (between the light and the water)?


The units that are listed all have legs on the ends of the unit that let it stand above the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, and for the. Cost and the light output, marineland suck.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you! I thought it was probably an obvious question 


Reefing Madness said:


> The units that are listed all have legs on the ends of the unit that let it stand above the tank.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well..i think for now this is the light I have in mind! Seems like great light/features for $88.

Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture: LED Aquarium Light Fixtures

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, it REALLY helped!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Chellebelle007 said:


> Well..i think for now this is the light I have in mind! Seems like great light/features for $88.
> 
> Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture: LED Aquarium Light Fixtures
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone, it REALLY helped!


That's a nice looking light...sleek and the color options are awesome.

Depending on the depth of your tank however, I'm not sure that light offers enough PAR to grow all FW plants...just some. I'd have a hard time convincing myself to go less than 40ish PAR give or take little. I dislike limits. But if you're just into plants with lower lighting needs (there are many), I think that light is a reasonable choice. And I'm not 100% certain about that fixtures capability...but it's PAR values do not rival high output fluorescents so I'm wondering if it's comparable? IMO that fixture is better than the Marinland single fixture and comparable to the Marinaland double...maybe a little better...but not by leaps and bounds.

You might consider going to the Current website and learning about all their fixtures. I personally like Current products.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you!! I'm currently not using live plants..i'm so new to the hobby that I'm concentrating on keeping my fish alive and happy..haha ..i might go for plants at some point, but would probably stick to lowlight options at that point anyway. 



Goby said:


> That's a nice looking light...sleek and the color options are awesome.
> 
> Depending on the depth of your tank however, I'm not sure that light offers enough PAR to grow all FW plants...just some. I'd have a hard time convincing myself to go less than 40ish PAR give or take little. I dislike limits. But if you're just into plants with lower lighting needs (there are many), I think that light is a reasonable choice. And I'm not 100% certain about that fixtures capability...but it's PAR values do not rival high output fluorescents so I'm wondering if it's comparable? IMO that fixture is better than the Marinland single fixture and comparable to the Marinaland double...maybe a little better...but not by leaps and bounds.
> 
> You might consider going to the Current website and learning about all their fixtures. I personally like Current products.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you're not going to keep plants then the light can suit your fancy.Fish have no preference to light and actually favor NONE.If you think you might go with live plants and don't want to re invest $$$$ in the future then you need the appropriate light.
Here's some info on the current sattelite from the people who know;(New) Current Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture (6500K/RGB)???.
I too like Goby favor current lights,just not this one.Not cheap but a great light check out true lumen PRO led by current.
Otherwise without plants the light is really what looks good to you!
L.west uses the aqueons(with no live plants) and says she really likes them.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Those true lumen pro lights are 50% at pet mountain with free shipping $90 for the 24"


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright quick question. I have a 35g. It is 30" across. Could I use the lights that RM included that are 36"? Or would it look stupid? What lights would work for me?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Alright quick question. I have a 35g. It is 30" across. Could I use the lights that RM included that are 36"? Or would it look stupid? What lights would work for me?


IMO that would look odd. You could consider a 24" fixture. The light spreads.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Alright quick question. I have a 35g. It is 30" across. Could I use the lights that RM included that are 36"? Or would it look stupid? What lights would work for me?



T5 Quad 30" Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Fish Plant Discus LED Fan 96W | eBay
EVO 30" 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 20x 3 Watts 75 Cm | eBay
First light is not HO
New Version 3 24" 30" Aquarium Hi Lumen LED Light Lunar Bright Fish Tank | eBay


----------

